# Sous Vide Pastrami



## xray (Oct 27, 2019)

Figured I’d make some more pastrami since I was out. I’ve made this a bunch of different ways but I prefer 

 SmokinAl
 way using smoke in the beginning followed by a 24hr Sous Vide bath. 

I used a Grobble’s brand corned beef brisket flat. Soaked in water for 8hours with 2 water changes.

After soaking the excess salt out, I patted the corned beef dry and then added a small amount of mustard followed by a slightly modified version of Meatheads Pastrami Rub. The corned beef was rubbed and placed in the refrigerator overnight.

Pastrami Rub:
4T coarse black pepper
2T coriander
1T smoked paprika
1T brown sugar
1T pickling spice mix, finely ground 
2t garlic powder 
2t onion powder 
1t mustard powder

The next morning, the corned beef was smoked with hickory for 6hrs at 220F.

Here it is off the smoker:







Bagged for the Sous Vide:






Sous Vide for 24 hours at 153F:






Since I was making this to store for future use, I placed the bag in an ice bath for 20 minutes prior to slicing.

Sliced for vacuum sealing. I also like to cube some for breakfast hash:











This is some good stuff as always!!! 

If you made it this far, here’s a bonus....the wife and I had some time to carve pumpkins today.






Lights off.......








Went with the Stephen King theme.

Thanks for looking,

Joe


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 27, 2019)

All looks great Joe. I could go for some of that pastrami right now! That’s some artistic carving too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks fantastic Joe!
Makes me want to pull a bag out of the freezer!
Al


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> All looks great Joe. I could go for some of that pastrami right now! That’s some artistic carving too.



It’s all packed away for future use...but I’d be a liar if I told you I didn’t eat any while slicing it.

I didn’t end up saving the pumpkin seeds from the pumpkin carvings. I usually do but just didn’t have the time with all the other things I was making.


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic Joe!
> Makes me want to pull a bag out of the freezer!
> Al



Thanks Al, I only had a small bag left myself.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 28, 2019)

great looking pastrami, got to say when I first looked at your pumpkins I thought you shot the one on the right with a shot gun, thinking what a mess, then I seen the lights off pics, holy crap that's awesome.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 28, 2019)

Wow Joe that looks fantastic! I hope you had a couple cold ones in the process. And that Pennywise pumpkin is awesome you got some real talent!

John


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> great looking pastrami, got to say when I first looked at your pumpkins I thought you shot the one on the right with a shot gun, thinking what a mess, then I seen the lights off pics, holy crap that's awesome.



Thanks Jim, they are from stencils. I try to do one every year...and yeah they look like crap until you shut off the lights, that’s when you go “aaahhh now I see it!”



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow Joe that looks fantastic! I hope you had a couple cold ones in the process. And that Pennywise pumpkin is awesome you got some real talent!
> 
> John



Thanks John! I cracked open a Labatt’s Blue as soon as I started but forgot to drink it because there’s a lot of concentration getting those small pieces cut out even though it’s from a stencil.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 28, 2019)

Pastrami looks great . Nice work . 


xray said:


> Thanks Jim, they are from stencils.


I used to do these years ago . I used to take a picture with the negative setting then print it out to make the template . I would do the kids faces and my dogs . 
It's amazing how it looks like nothing until you fire it up . 
Nice work on those too .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2019)

Very artistic on both the pastrami and pumpkins - both look fabulous. Bravo Joe on jobs well done. BTW if you have any pastrami that doesn't fit in the freezer let me know, and I'll send you my address.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Braz (Oct 28, 2019)

Excellent job on both projects.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2019)

Dang Joe,
that Pastrami is gorgeous, and I bet it taste twice as good as it looks.
*Like!*

Great job a on the Jack-o'-lanterns too, they look fantastic.


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

Joe sorry for the late reply. That Pastrami looks fantastic the Pumpkins are out of this world when lit. Points
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

The Pastrami looks awesome! I had no idea what the right hand pumpkin was until it was lit. Damn nice work!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

xray said:


> Figured I’d make some more pastrami since I was out. I’ve made this a bunch of different ways but I prefer
> 
> SmokinAl
> way using smoke in the beginning followed by a 24hr Sous Vide bath.
> ...



Do you mind if I share this pictures of the pumpkins?


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Pastrami looks great . Nice work .
> 
> I used to do these years ago . I used to take a picture with the negative setting then print it out to make the template . I would do the kids faces and my dogs .
> It's amazing how it looks like nothing until you fire it up .
> Nice work on those too .



Thanks Chop!

A few years ago somebody made a carved pumpkin for our wedding centerpiece. It was a picture of our faces from our engagement photo. I thought it was the coolest thing, especially when you have an October wedding.



gmc2003 said:


> Very artistic on both the pastrami and pumpkins - both look fabulous. Bravo Joe on jobs well done. BTW if you have any pastrami that doesn't fit in the freezer let me know, and I'll send you my address.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank you Chris. Too bad I wasn’t chowing down on pastrami during the carving.

I don’t consider myself to be very artistic, just being able to follow directions very well...I pride myself in that.


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Dang Joe,
> that Pastrami is gorgeous, and I bet it taste twice as good as it looks.
> *Like!*
> 
> Great job a on the Jack-o'-lanterns too, they look fantastic.



Thank you for the like and kind words John. The pastrami came out good, I like it a lot better when I reheat it for Reubens and breakfast hash. My wife is doing this cleanse diet thing before she goes to Jamaica in a few weeks, so I haven’t been cooking a lot of good food.



tropics said:


> Joe sorry for the late reply. That Pastrami looks fantastic the Pumpkins are out of this world when lit. Points
> Richie



Thank you Richie! The pastrami comes out very well, especially for a store bought one. I’d really like to cure my own with a brisket flat. But brisket is more expensive than what I paid for this.

The pumpkins are always fun. When you carve with the lights on, you feel like you’re mutilating them until you kill the lights.


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

Steve H said:


> The Pastrami looks awesome! I had no idea what the right hand pumpkin was until it was lit. Damn nice work!



Thanks Steve, the pastrami is some good stuff! Between this and all your pickle recipes we could have a pretty niche delicatessen going here.

You can absolutely share the pictures. No credit needed since they’re from stencils online.

I also did Freddy Krueger and Grandpa Munster 2 years ago. I could upload them when I get home from work if you’re interested?


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

I am going to get a Top Round Roast to make another Corned Beef,have a brisket that I did 2 weeks ago frozen for Pastrami.
Those Pumpkins are amazing.
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 29, 2019)

xray, congrats on the ride, well deserved.

And I really like the pumpkins, I was never very artistic so maybe I just need a stencil.

John


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> xray, congrats on the ride, well deserved.
> 
> And I really like the pumpkins, I was never very artistic so maybe I just need a stencil.
> 
> John



Thank you John, I appreciate it.

Just directions and patience. If you google “zombie pumpkins” there’s a website that sells the stencils. I buy two and then make multiple copies for saving.

I wanted the seeds to roast, but after putting the time and effort into carving (we finished them late), I just didn’t have the desire to make them.


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2019)

Love the colour! Big like!


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

disco said:


> Love the colour! Big like!



Thank you for the like Disco, appreciate it.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 30, 2019)

XR, Excellent looking pastrami and pumpkins !


----------



## xray (Oct 31, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> XR, Excellent looking pastrami and pumpkins !



Thank you CM!


----------



## xray (Oct 31, 2019)

Steve H
 here are the other pumpkins I mentioned.








Happy Halloween


----------



## Steve H (Oct 31, 2019)

xray said:


> Steve H
> here are the other pumpkins I mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 409851
> ...



Those are cool as well! Thanks for sharing.


----------

